

Oatmeal Creator Crashes Indiegogo To Address Lawsuit, Raises $20,000 In Minutes - MRonney
http://techli.com/2012/06/the-oatmeal-crashes-indiegogo/

======
goatforce5
Title is wrong: he's not settling the lawsuit... He's raising some money for
charity, and raising his middle finger to the lawsuit.

~~~
colanderman
It's quite a clever way to make a show of fundraising ability, and possibly
scaring Funky Junk away.

------
kathrynhough
I love how the community on the Internet can come together in an hour to
squash complaints like this. Matthew is beloved and there is no way that we
would let him fight this alone.

------
gkoberger
Whole story from the original source (and a much more enjoyable read):
<http://theoatmeal.com/blog/funnyjunk_letter>

Only thing that link is missing is the "$20k in 64 minutes; $100k+ and rising
now" stat.

------
Avenger42
See other comments here: <http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=4097810>

